# Circular scale marked 0 - 9



## John Brown (16 Dec 2012)

I'm looking for a way to print a circular scale with division marked 0 - 0 for a jig I want to make. About 40mm in diameter.
I'm sure this must have been done many times before, any ideas?

John


----------



## adidat (16 Dec 2012)

You can do this on sketchup, which is a free program from google. Just draw a circle and right click on the line and select divide, this will then let you drag out how many sections you want. There are lots of videos on YouTube demonstrating this.

Adidat


----------



## MickCheese (16 Dec 2012)

If my maths is correct it will be an angle of 36 degrees for each division.

Mick


----------



## Steve Maskery (16 Dec 2012)

Here you are:


----------



## John Brown (17 Dec 2012)

Thanks to all.

John


----------



## bugbear (17 Dec 2012)

Steve Maskery":s3qpat51 said:


> Here you are:



Do you have one that goes to 11?

BugBear


----------



## Steve Maskery (17 Dec 2012)

No but I could make one. Are you serius? What on earth do you need a circle divided into 11 for? Serious question!
S


----------



## Steve Maskery (17 Dec 2012)

I've just realised! Do you mean 0-11 like a slightly odd clock?
S


----------



## Steve Maskery (17 Dec 2012)

OK, OK, I have been educated! 
Thank you bugbear, that made me laugh.
=D>


----------



## MickCheese (17 Dec 2012)

Steve Maskery":1q9iwn3x said:


> OK, OK, I have been educated!
> Thank you bugbear, that made me laugh.
> =D>



I'm missing something? :?: 

Mick


----------



## JakeS (17 Dec 2012)

MickCheese":3kipsa63 said:


> I'm missing something? :?:



Have you ever seen _This is Spinal Tap_...?


----------



## Steve Maskery (17 Dec 2012)

I'm glad it wasn't just me!


----------



## Eric The Viking (19 Dec 2012)

Never mind, it's becoming one of the better Christmas traditions. 

Best watched with a pint or several, but it's still brilliant. And they wrote and played their own music too! One of my favourite bits (and there are many) is when they get lost backstage. And the gig with the giant seed pods. And the Stonehenge concept gig...

My router definitely goes up to eleven.



E.


----------

